# United States Note - this is probably why Kennedy was killed



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2013)

There are a group of very powerful, rich and influential people that want to decide how
everyone lives. These are the people that will decide and take action on how
to bring the population down to a sustainable level and scores of other
decisions that affect the lives of the average person. Some call them The Illuminati,
The New World Order, etc. *Kennedy was killed shortly after a speech against these secret societies* and I always thought he was killed because he wouldn't play a long so to speak.
Here is a short part of that speech. Kennedy was the man to stand against this.

John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech - YouTube


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2013)

say what! you mean those secret societies and clandestine meetings were the world's billionaires get today and form global economic policy aren't doing that for "our" good?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

thats funny because the  Kennedy's are  part of that society, multimillionaires.


----------



## troubador (Mar 16, 2013)

This is an out of context snippet from a speech he gave to the American Newspaper Publishers Association and has nothing to do with the illuminati, aliens or colonel sanders. 

Oh, no wait, of course this is about a NWO organization but only those with superb critical thinking skills will be able to decipher the message.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> thats funny because the  Kennedy's are  part of that society, multimillionaires.



then explain why our government assassinated him? 
if you say they did not then you're just another American sheep.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

The Cubans and Soviets probably conspired to kill him due to the Bay of Pigs and the Cuban Missile Crisis.
Oswald was the perfect puppet.

Jack Ruby, a guy with terminal cancer finished the plot by killing Oswald before he could talk.
Ruby then died.
Perfect scenario as to how all of the pieces fit into the most likely Kennedy conspiracy theory.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2013)

Americans are so ignorant, no wonder the wealthy are taking over the US and all of you just blame liberals and think it will all get better when you get a conservative in office.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2013)

there was a documentary I watched that scientifically proved *it would have been impossible* for those shots to have some from the window in the building.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> then explain why our government assassinated him?
> if you say they did not then you're just another American sheep.



I haven't studied - research much about his assassination.  so I can't comment about who did it and why. I'm just saying he's a "1%er". one of their own.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> there was a documentary I watched that scientifically proved *it would have been impossible* for those shots to have some from the window in the building.



Oswald was a puppet and the perfect fall guy to be manipulated if someone wanted to set it up and give inferences based on association that Oswald killed Kennedy.
A guy that has known past political afflictions with the communist party, who visited the Soviet Union and whose wife was a Russian works in a building that is known in advance to be on the motorcade route.
Oswald is an known expert with a rifle.

If he did not assassinate Kennedy, he would have been the perfect fall guy in an assassination plot to misdirect evidence as to who actually did it.

The Cubans and Soviet governments hated Kennedy and considered him a primary threat to Cuban and Soviet influence and political power in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bowden said:


> *The Cubans and Soviets probably conspired to kill him* due to the Bay of Pigs and the Cuban Missile Crisis.
> Oswald was the perfect puppet.
> 
> Jack Ruby, a guy with terminal cancer finished the plot by killing Oswald before he could talk.
> ...




Do you really believe this? Did you not listen to the speech? when have you heard a president speak like this about his own backyard? Step away for the tv son, its not allowing to think for yourself.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> I haven't studied - research much about his assassination.  so I can't comment about who did it and why. I'm just saying he's a "1%er". one of their own.



So, what is your point exactly?


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

People need to remember that Kennedy was assassinated following the Bay of Pigs invasion and the Cuban Missile Crisis.
Both events directly affected the projection of Cuban and Soviet military power and political influence in the Western Hemisphere.
Oswalds past as a communist sympathizer, someone that had visited the Soviet Union, that his wife was a Russian and that he was an expert shot with a rifle was known by the FBI
Oswald had been interviewed by the FBI and the FBI maintained a file on Oswald.

He worked in a building that was in proximity to the 'grassy knoll'.
He would have been considered by the FBI as the primary suspect in the Kennedy assassination.
He was the perfect fall guy if he did not actually kill Kennedy.


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2013)

Bowden said:


> The Cubans and Soviets probably conspired to kill him due to the Bay of Pigs and the Cuban Missile Crisis.
> Oswald was the perfect puppet.
> 
> Jack Ruby, a guy with terminal cancer finished the plot by killing Oswald before he could talk.
> ...



even if part of that is true they did so with the blessing of the US gov and secret service.  far too many know working security protocols were broken that day in Dallas and that shit doesn't happen by accident.  it defeats the entire purpose of developing them in the first place.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Do you really believe this? Did you not listen to the speech? when have you heard a president speak like this about his own backyard? Step away for the tv son, its not allowing to think for yourself.



I lived through this period and I know history.
I do not need old videos to tell me what occurred back then.

Kennedy ordered the Bay of Pigs invasion which was considered by the Cubans as an act of war against Cuba and we almost went into a nuclear war with the Soviets over their short range nuke missiles located in Cuba that were thought to be targeted against American Cities and military bases on the U.S. east coast.
The result was that Castro considered Kennedy a primary threat against the Castro government and his political power.

The Soviets backed down withdrew their missiles and lost military projection of power against the United States and political influence in the Western Hemisphere.
Kennedy forced Khrushchev to back down.

They both had plenty of political motivation to want to assassinate Kennedy.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

"that Oswald's apparent connection to Castro and Khrushchev had to be prevented "from kicking us into a war that can kill forty million Americans in an hour."

Conspiracy - Oswald, The Cia, And Mexico City | Who Was Lee Harvey Oswald? | FRONTLINE | PBS









*FORWARD*
*  It was 1993, the 30th anniversary of the Kennedy assassination, when   FRONTLINE first aired its documentary, "Who Was Lee Harvey Oswald?" In  that program FRONTLINE concluded,  "What now seems certain is that the  CIA is still covering up its contact with Lee Harvey Oswald."
  Now, ten years later, much material has been made available to the  American public which sheds light on what the CIA had been hiding for  forty years. This new information is the result of the U.S. Congress  passing the 1993 "JFK Records Act," which mandated the full release of  all government files relating to the assassination of President Kennedy  and created a civilian Assassination Records Review Board to oversee  this process. By the time the Board's work was completed in the late  1990s, six million pages of documents had been made available to the  public in the National Archives.
  Arguably, the most startling information so far brought to light by  the release of these intelligence records is the CIA cover-up relating  to Oswald's visit to Mexico City.
  Oswald was in Mexico City in late September and early October of  1963.  During his one-week stay, he tried to obtain visas from the Cuban  consulate and Soviet embassy.  But intelligence documents released in  1999 establish that, after Oswald failed to get the visas, CIA  intercepts showed that someone impersonated Oswald in phone calls  made  to the Soviet embassy and the Cuban consulate and linked Oswald to a  known KGB assassin - Valery Kostikov - whom the CIA and FBI had been  following for over a year.[SUP]1[/SUP]



*
  The news of this impersonation and the link to Kostikov, learned  within hours of President Kennedy's assassination, electrified top  government and intelligence officials and dominated their discussion in  the immediate weeks following the assassination.  It also became during  the next 40 years one of the CIA's most closely guarded secrets on the  Oswald case. 



 


*WHY THE COVER-UP?*

*  As the documents show, the intelligence cover-up on Oswald and Mexico City was real. The question is, why?  
  The impersonated phone call linking Oswald to Kostikov and the visit  to the Cuban consulate certainly raised the possibility that Oswald not  only had not acted alone, but was in the employ of Castro and the  Kremlin.  And, if this were the case, then the CIA and FBI, by failing  to act for six weeks upon the Oswald-Kostikov link, might possibly have  doomed President Kennedy.
  Thus, it was a situation suggesting diverse motives for a cover-up  -  from protecting sensitive sources to hiding incompetence and even  preventing a nuclear war, a nightmare scenario that gripped the White  House within hours of the president's murder. 
  At 10:00 am on Saturday,  November 23, President Johnson asked FBI  Director Hoover if there was anything new concerning Oswald's visit in  Mexico City (it's unclear when Johnson first had learned of the Mexico  City visit). It was at this point - just 22 hours after the  assassination-- that Hoover told Johnson  about the Kostikov link and  that it was not Oswald's voice on the tape; he had been impersonated. [SUP]23
[/SUP]
  Over at the Justice Department, with Attorney General Robert Kennedy  in mourning that weekend, Deputy Attorney General Nicholas Katzenbach   handled the case. He met with Hoover on Sunday, shortly after Jack Ruby  had killed Oswald. Katzenbach then prepared a memo for Johnson's top  aide, Bill Moyers, stating that the public had to be "satisfied" that  Oswald had acted alone and that the "evidence" would have convicted him  at a trial. Katzenbach warned that speculation about Oswald's motive had  to be "cut off" and that the thought that the assassination was a  communist conspiracy or a "right-wing conspiracy to blame it on the  communists" had to be rebutted.[SUP]24[/SUP]  After the Sunday meeting Hoover observed, "The thing I am concerned  about, and so is Mr. Katzenbach, is having something issued so we can  convince the public that Oswald is the real assassin."[SUP]25
[/SUP]
  To head off any congressional investigations, President Johnson  decided to create a blue-ribbon commission that would be headed by Chief  Justice Earl Warren and composed of august leaders like Senator Richard  Russell. When Russell said he didn't like Warren and refused the  assignment, Johnson told him that he had no choice, that it  already had  been announced, that he could work with anyone for the good of America,  and that Oswald's apparent connection to Castro and Khrushchev had to  be prevented "from kicking us into a war that can kill forty million  Americans in an hour." [SUP]26[/SUP]

*


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone get any inferences from the above, that there was a connection between Oswald, Castro and the Kremlin?
That the U.S. government knows that Oswald was serving as an agent of the Cubans, the Soviets?
That this was all covered up by the U.S. government in-order to prevent a nuclear war with the Soviet Union.


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Kennedy forced Khrushchev to back down.
> 
> They both had plenty of political motivation to want to assassinate Kennedy.



your aware of the long ties between the Federal Reserve system and the Bolshevik Revolution?

the Rockefeller's and Russian oil?

the Rockefellers/Chase bank as the central bank in Russia for some years?

you know that in 1964 John D. Rockefeller went to the USSR and coincidentally Khrushchev was relieved of command?


----------



## Bowden (Mar 16, 2013)

LAM said:


> your aware of the long ties between the Federal Reserve system and the Bolshevik Revolution?
> 
> the Rockefeller's and Russian oil?
> 
> ...



Khrushchev was probably "relieved of command" due to a political power move by Leonid Brezhnev and Kosygin, who replaced him.
Khrushchev was considered to be destabilizing relations between the Soviet Union and China.

LOL.
Khrushchev was considered as too 'liberal' by many of the communist party elites.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

KelJu said:


> So, what is your point exactly?



that the Kennedy's are multimillionaires, just like the people who some claim killed him.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> that the Kennedy's are multimillionaires, just like the people who some claim killed him.



You already said that. Now, please continue your thought process and explain what your point is. Or, is that your point? Kennedy was killed by rich people?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2013)

KelJu said:


> You already said that. Now, please continue your thought process and explain what your point is.



Lol


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

KelJu said:


> You already said that. Now, please continue your thought process and explain what your point is. Or, is that your point? Kennedy was killed by rich people?



yeah that's my point. if its true then yeah he was killed by the 1%ers which he is a part of. 

the Kennedy's are part of the crowd stated in princes post "There are a group of very powerful, rich and influential people that want to decide how
everyone lives"


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> There are a group of very powerful, rich and influential people that want to decide how
> everyone lives. These are the people that will decide and take action on how
> to bring the population down to a sustainable level and scores of other
> decisions that affect the lives of the average person. Some call them The Illuminati,
> ...



It's a damn shame Kennedy died regardless of the assassin or the reason.



troubador said:


> This is an out of context snippet from *a speech he gave to the **American Newspaper Publishers Association* (snip)



Here's - I believe - the full speech.

The Entire John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech Uncut - YouTube


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> yeah that's my point. if its true then yeah he was killed by the 1%ers which he is a part of.
> 
> the Kennedy's are part of the crowd stated in princes post "There are a group of very powerful, rich and influential people that want to decide how
> everyone lives"



So it's ok then?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> yeah that's my point. if its true *then yeah he was killed by the 1%ers which he is a part of.*



When did being a part _of _a group ever guarantee immunity from harm _from _the group?

"*Al-Shabaab's decision to execute three of its members* for allegedly spying for foreign governments reflects a crisis of confidence within the ranks of the militant group, political analysts and observers say. Al-Shabaab said the three men -- Ishaq Omar Hassan, 22, Yasin Osman Ahmed, 23, and Mukhtar Ibrahim Sheikh, 33 -- were spying for the US Central Intelligence Agency and the British spy agency MI6."

"An honor killing, or honour killing[SUP][1][/SUP] is the *homicide of a member of a family or social group by other members*, due to the belief of the perpetrators that the victim has brought dishonor upon the family or community."

"The White House and its critics faced off on Tuesday over the legality of drone strikes to kill U.S. citizens abroad, in a likely preview of arguments that will be raised during this week's confirmation hearing for President Barack Obama'schoice to head the CIA.

The disclosure of an unclassified *Justice Department memo laying out the legal framework for the U.S. government's ability to attack its own citizens* drew criticism from civil liberties groups."

"*The Syrian regime has used children as human shields and tortured youths whose parents are suspected dissidents*, according to a U.N. report.The report on children and armed conflict details accounts of juveniles allegedly abused by pro-government forces and came as a top U.N. official said the conflict in Syria has spiraled into a civil war."


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 16, 2013)

Who killed Tupac?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> So it's ok then?




no id never advocate killing someone without due process,  but what if the Democrat party killed him for lowering income taxes for everyone? if a democrat president tried that today, he'd be killed for sure.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

Curt James said:


> When did being a part _of _a group ever guarantee immunity from harm _from _the group?
> 
> "*Al-Shabaab's decision to execute three of its members* for allegedly spying for foreign governments reflects a crisis of confidence within the ranks of the militant group, political analysts and observers say. Al-Shabaab said the three men -- Ishaq Omar Hassan, 22, Yasin Osman Ahmed, 23, and Mukhtar Ibrahim Sheikh, 33 -- were spying for the US Central Intelligence Agency and the British spy agency MI6."
> 
> ...



never. And i never said nor did I  implied that.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> who killed tupac?



lapd


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> no id never advocate killing someone without due process,  but what if the Democrat party killed him for lowering income taxes for everyone? if a democrat president tried that today, he'd be killed for sure.



income rates for the lowest earners were actually reduced the least. across the board tax cuts always benefit high income households the most.  i'm hoping this is just an analogy because if not it's one of the most redeculous reasons i've ever heard of for JKF being assassinated. 

the left has a much firmer grasp of reality and taxation as they recognize that expenditures increase with time and inflation they do not decrease.  falling tax revenue is the greatest cause of the increase in the deficit as spending has increased the at rates with historical trends.  not quite what the right has against using historical economic data but it's both sad and hilarious.

Federal Tax Revenue & Expenses as a % of GDP (FY 1981-2012)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2013)

Swiper said:


> never. And i never said nor did I  implied that.



Well, then I pretty much misinterpreted _this.
_


Swiper said:


> yeah that's my point. if its true then yeah he was killed by the 1%ers which he is a part of.



So it's possible that the 1%ers which he was a part of could have had him whacked.

 How can we put this on the LAPD?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 16, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Well, then I pretty much misinterpreted _this.
> _
> 
> 
> ...



there was a documentary on current tv about the topac murder. it was suggested that LAPD offices were working for a gang and killed him because he was gonna leave death row records. the owner of death row, I forgot his name but he's the big dude that always wears a red sport coat put out the hit.   there's tons of pics of LAPD offices in red sport costs with black undershirts hanging put with gang members. those are gang colors I guess


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2013)

^^^^ Interesting. Thank you!


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> there was a documentary I watched that scientifically proved *it would have been impossible* for those shots to have some from the window in the building.



I probaqbly seen the same one. Then there was another documentary with a rifleman who did it.  Most of these shows take some skilled rifleman who never worked with a Carcano and have him do it cold.  Give a seasoned shooter time enough to learn the quirks of the rifle, then do the test.  One criticism I have heard why Oswald couldn't make the shots was the rifle pulled to the left. Really?  A guy who knows his rifle would simply hold to the right to correct for this. And every test I have seen the guy working the bolt drops his head away from the rifle. Again, someone who knows what they are doing can work a bolt without shifting position. And Oswald did score "Expert" with the rifle in the Marine Corps.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 17, 2013)

Swiper said:


> there was a documentary on current tv about the topac murder. it was suggested that LAPD offices were working for a gang and killed him because he was gonna leave death row records. the owner of death row, I forgot his name but he's the big dude that always wears a red sport coat put out the hit.   there's tons of pics of LAPD offices in red sport costs with black undershirts hanging put with gang members. those are gang colors I guess



Tupac was going into the political movement prior to his death, taking his fans the direction he wanted them to make. Many videos/ interviews show proof of this. Deeper than music and your normal everyday gang member.


----------



## LAM (Mar 17, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Khrushchev was probably "relieved of command" due to a political power move by Leonid Brezhnev and Kosygin, who replaced him.
> Khrushchev was considered to be destabilizing relations between the Soviet Union and China.
> 
> LOL.
> Khrushchev was considered as too 'liberal' by many of the communist party elites.



I think it's far too much of a "coincidence" to be discounted.  assassination's of world leaders in the past century have typically been about destabilizing the economy and/or currency.  considering the stance of JDR back then being the "super-capitalist" there is no logical reason for him to even visit the USSR for any reason.

economic retaliation against Russia in the middle east (US involvement in Afghan war, etc.) could have possibly been some paybacks for a non-sanctioned assassination by the owners of the FED.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a very interesting investigative Doc.






YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 17, 2013)

the whole lot of you should be sterlised so you can contaminate the world with Defective DNA..that should be our(them) next project..


----------



## LAM (Mar 17, 2013)

Prince said:


> there was a documentary I watched that scientifically proved *it would have been impossible* for those shots to have some from the window in the building.



it goes against the laws of physics and bullet energy transfer.  it's simply preposterous to conclude that the head of JFK moved forward in the same direction that the shots from above came from.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 17, 2013)

LAM said:


> even if part of that is true they did so with the blessing of the US gov and secret service.  far too many know working security protocols were broken that day in Dallas and that shit doesn't happen by accident.  it defeats the entire purpose of developing them in the first place.




so this  is a no BS story thats been handed down in my family ...well no BS as far as I know.
My grandfather worked for the CIA as an attorney but left the CIA and moved..
He saw the motorcade on TV with the convertible and exclaimed what are they doing, hes going to get shot!

now, I don't know how true any of that is. I don't know if TV was live. I wasn't born. The point I was making however is...you're right. Too many standard security procedures were violated.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> so this  is a no BS story thats been handed down in my family ...well no BS as far as I know.
> My grandfather worked for the CIA as an attorney but left the CIA and moved..
> He saw the motorcade on TV with the convertible and exclaimed what are they doing, hes going to get shot!
> 
> now, I don't know how true any of that is. I don't know if TV was live. I wasn't born. The point I was making however is...you're right. Too many standard security procedures were violated.



Lol


----------



## SheriV (Mar 17, 2013)

troo story


----------



## SFW (Mar 18, 2013)

He owed favors to Giancana for voter fraud in illinois, which had helped him get elected...then he inadvertently screws him out of the casino cash-cow situation in cuba with the bay of pigs fiasco.

He vowed to disband the cia as well...so they probably had intel that he was a target but turned a blind eye. He made too many enemies...from his generals to the military industrial complex which would lose money if he pulled out of nam.

Just think, if hinckley was successful in killing Reagan, we'd be talking about how the communists MK-ultra'd hinkley into doing it. Which sounds wayyy more interesting than "I wanted to impress Jody foster" 

Oswald killed Kennedy.



p.s. Quincy Jones had Pac killed.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> so this  is a no BS story thats been handed down in my family ...well no BS as far as I know.
> My grandfather worked for the CIA as an attorney but left the CIA and moved..
> He saw the motorcade on TV with the convertible and exclaimed what are they doing, hes going to get shot!
> 
> now, I don't know how true any of that is. I don't know if TV was live. I wasn't born. The point I was making however is...you're right. Too many standard security procedures were violated.


SheriV,

According to interviews, Kennedy had the option of a bubble or open on the car.

He chose the open option - obviously.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 18, 2013)

Even a victim inflicted with down syndrome knows, that if you shoot a person in the head from the back his head will violently jerk forward, not backward! Unless that was an inspector gadget type bullet that moved in a zig zag motion and never loses energy after it hits say skull and brain matter.

All I'm saying is the one man shooter was a crock, but I'll just file this with the many other lies I have been told & expected to buy into.


----------



## troubador (Mar 18, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Even a victim inflicted with down syndrome knows, that if you shoot a person in the head from the back his head will violently jerk forward, not backward!



Except for the professionals in charge of pulling off the conspiracy of course.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 18, 2013)

troubador said:


> Except for the professionals in charge of pulling off the conspiracy of course.



At this point in our history, I think it would have flown if those pros walked up to his open car, decapitated him using a hacksaw and said, the wind was just blowing too damn hard. 

And they would'a gotten away with it too, cause who are we supposed to believe them or our lying eyes.


----------



## LAM (Mar 18, 2013)

troubador said:


> Except for the professionals in charge of pulling off the conspiracy of course.



that's proof positive of what they think of the US population in general which is not a lot.  

they pulled of supply-side economics didn't they?  and we see how well that worked out for us.  they said deregulation would benefit it us?  if they meant paying higher prices for the same services then I guess that worked out also in our benefit...not

they said right to work laws would make things better also.  if by better they meant for the 1%ers by lowering the wage ceiling then yes, that also worked out for "us" or did it?

they said Saddam had WMD and Al Queda brought down the Towers but well all know the truth.  but many are just in denial of just how corrupt and evil those that actually run this country are.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 18, 2013)

Prince said:


> Americans are so ignorant beyond ignorant, no wonder the wealthy are taking over the US and all of you just blame liberals and think it will all get better when you get a conservative in office it doesnt matter who's in office, this country's fucked unless we get someone in office that isnt focused on power and can come to more bipartisan agreements... and thats not gonna happen.



responses in red


----------



## troubador (Mar 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> that's proof positive of what they think of the US population in general which is not a lot.
> 
> they pulled of supply-side economics didn't they?  and we see how well that worked out for us.  they said deregulation would benefit it us?  if they meant paying higher prices for the same services then I guess that worked out also in our benefit...not
> 
> ...



Good example of conspiracy theorist thinking. You just listed a bunch of independent things as if somehow that supports your point. If "they" lied about this then "they" could have lied about that, right? We just have to connect the dots?


----------



## blergs. (Mar 18, 2013)

Swiper said:


> thats funny because the  Kennedy's are  part of that society, multimillionaires.



nothing wrong with having money dude, doesnt mean your evil...


----------



## blergs. (Mar 18, 2013)

I always thought the gov was involved, just like 911......   no im not a nut, the close minded ( i live in lala land) people are the real nuts in my opinion


----------



## Swiper (Mar 18, 2013)

blergs. said:


> nothing wrong with having money dude, doesnt mean your evil...



misinterpreting my post completely but then again you don't read much of my posts so you wouldn't know much about my views.  they are the opposite of what you thought.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 18, 2013)

Big Smoothy said:


> SheriV,
> 
> According to interviews, Kennedy had the option of a bubble or open on the car.
> 
> He chose the open option - obviously.




I can't honestly say I follow the Kennedy conspiracy theories that much

but you've piqued my interest with that.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2013)

blergs. said:


> I always thought the gov was involved, just like 911......   no im not a nut, the close minded ( i live in lala land) people are the real nuts in my opinion



Agreed.


----------



## LAM (Mar 18, 2013)

blergs. said:


> I always thought the gov was involved, just like 911......   no im not a nut, the close minded ( i live in lala land) people are the real nuts in my opinion



for sure...those that think US leaders care or have ever cared about US citizens the past half century don't really know US history or follow politics beyond the tv screen.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 18, 2013)

you guys need to quit smoking your granola


----------



## blergs. (Mar 26, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> you guys need to quit smoking your granola



only high grade granola for me dude...


----------

